# New champion!!!



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

I received word today that my boy Toby went WD and BOW over his sister in Belleville, IL to get his last major. His sister Kelli got major WB both days to finish her championship. If brother/sister finishing the same day wasn't enough, both allowed their sire and dam to earn their OD and OS titles. 

A big thanks to Carrie Rosenkoetter and Bob Hallahan for their hard work and great care they provide to all of their dogs. Toby loves coming home but he's always excited to see #Cabohandling. 

Pedigree: CH Golden Clover's Kissin' in the Rain










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, brother and sister finishing on the same day -- that's very cool!! Huge congratulations to all!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

How awesome! Congratulations to all, and to Team Cabo!


----------



## Taylor Oliver (Jun 25, 2017)

Again, congratulations! I know you’ve been waiting and I’m sure a big “sigh” was let out when you heard the news. So awesome!


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

This is awesome news, congratulations!


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Taylor Oliver said:


> Again, congratulations! I know you’ve been waiting and I’m sure a big “sigh” was let out when you heard the news. So awesome!


You have no idea. Sunday was going to be his last show until spring. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats<:

I saw him on Fri.


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Megora said:


> Congrats<:
> 
> I saw him on Fri.


I hoped he might finish up there as he waa RWD under both of those judges before 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, beautiful dogs!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations! Now what is your next adventure? GCh or something else?


----------



## forgop (May 26, 2015)

Alaska7133 said:


> Congratulations! Now what is your next adventure? GCh or something else?


For now, we'll enjoy keeping him around, but I hope to learn how to show him myself and maybe special him a bit at shows like Indy, Cincinnati, Louisville, Chicago, Columbus, and St Louis type areas. He'll also be entered in 4H for my 14 year old daughter to start showing and maybe she may one day take over the showing. 

Once I get my final pic, I'll be listing him to see if I could use him for stud. He has all of his clearances, so that last major was the final obstacle to listing him.


----------



## Anele (Dec 12, 2014)

Great pic! A huge congrats for a huge accomplishment!


----------



## PattyMcN123! (Oct 15, 2017)

BEAUTIFUL GOLDENS!Congratulations!


----------



## Skybox (Feb 10, 2015)

Congratulations! That was a god day.


----------

